# PLEASE HELP!! trying to sublimation print with brother printer and no ink will transfer



## DanielleBa (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi,

Ive never done sublimation printing before. 
I read lots of people saying you can use a brother printer so I purchased empty ink cartridges, sublimation ink and transfer paper online. 
I have been able to get a good image onto the paper however when I use the heat press nothing at all happens. 
I tried paper from another company and still nothing. 
The person I bought the ink off says he only guaranteed work in an Epson printer but im assuming it shouldn't make a difference. 
Brother printer model MFC-J6720DW
Hope someone can help! 
Oh and its a hi vis jumped I was trying it on.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Are printing on a 100% polyester t ?


----------



## DanielleBa (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm trying to print on a polyester jumper, just to test. Planning on using singlets but they are yet to arrive


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

depending on garment color,
if it is too dark you won't see it

or you are printing on the wrong side of the paper?

try it on a white 100% poly tee and see if it is you, the paper, or the garment


----------



## DanielleBa (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm trying it on hi vis yellow 100% polyester jumper, ive tried many times and 2 different types of paper, definitely printing on the sticky side. 
I'm stumped
Only thing I can think is maybe Its the ink. 
Tried the heat press on 300° and 360° 
I don't think I have a plain white tshirt to try on


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

old white poly pillowcase?

anything to confirm it works where it should 
before taking it where it is not meant to go and beginning your trials there


----------



## DanielleBa (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok Thankyou, I will try that. Hopefully it works


----------



## DanielleBa (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok so I tried on a polyester white singlet and again zero result. 
Nothing at all on the singlet


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

is the ink releasing at all from the paper after pressing?


----------



## DanielleBa (Dec 19, 2017)

Nope, thats my problem. 
Absolutely nothing is happening


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

maybe post your whole procedure start to finish and post a pic of your paper pre and post printing and/or pressing

use the "Go Advanced" button right under the quick reply box at the bottom of this thread
then manage attachments and upload right from your computer (750px x 750px is plenty big)


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

What temperature are you pressing at?
(It has to be about 385F-400F to transfer the ink)
How long are you pressing for?
(aprox 60 seconds give or take 15 seconds)

Are you 100% sure you have sublimation ink and not pigment or dye inks?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

DanielleBa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive never done sublimation printing before.
> I read lots of people saying you can use a brother printer so I purchased empty ink cartridges, sublimation ink and transfer paper online.
> ...


Me thinks you bought "dye" inks and not "dye sublimation" inks.


----------



## DanielleBa (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok I will post my whole procedure with photos shortly. 

I'm pressing at 360 degrees Celsius. 

On the ink bottle sublimation is ticked.

Unless I was ripped on the ink but I don't know


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

DanielleBa said:


> Ok I will post my whole procedure with photos shortly.
> 
> I'm pressing at 360 degrees Celsius.
> 
> ...


That is like 680F ...does the press really go that hot?
Maybe the press is set on F and not C? 

You want to be around 200 Celsius i believe (385F-400F).
Try using the correct temp and see if that helps, but it is possible that someone checked the wrong box on your bottles...seams unlikely that it would be all the colors though (if it was accidentally done).


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

DanielleBa said:


> Ok I will post my whole procedure with photos shortly.
> 
> I'm pressing at 360 degrees Celsius.
> 
> ...


Then something should be showing on your substrate, even if the material was cotton it would transfer somewhat dull, but would wash out on the first wash.


----------



## DanielleBa (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok so i couldn't get my photos onto my computer.. thats another story but heres my process

Put the sublimation inks into my brother printer
Print logo from word onto my transfer paper (sticky side)
Press onto 100% polyester fabric

Not a single mark is made, i've tried 2 brands of paper and all different temperatures.

I don't know a whole lot about sublimation but I'm thinking the only thing it could now be is the ink?
does anyone know a good source i can buy from?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

DanielleBa said:


> Ok so i couldn't get my photos onto my computer.. thats another story but heres my process
> 
> Put the sublimation inks into my brother printer
> Print logo from word onto my transfer paper (sticky side)
> ...


If your in the US a lot of people like Cobra ink.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

So the correct side of the paper is facing the garment? Transfer images need to be printed reversed left/right since one puts them "face down" on the garment. I mention this because it might explain your problem, but also because I don't use word for that sort of thing and don't know if it can print something backward, as needed for a transfer.

Else sounds like something is wrong with your ink. Sublimation ink sublimates when heated, or it isn't sublimation ink.


----------



## DanielleBa (Dec 19, 2017)

Definitely printing on the correct side and mirror image. 
It's supposed to be sublimation ink bit now thinking it must not be. 
Does anyone know where in Australia I can get ink?


----------



## crystalbells (12 mo ago)

im having the same problem with mine nothing ive tried several ways even a regular oven at 425 for 10 minutes still nothing mine says sublimation ink i have t a sub paper and skinney tumblers still nothing


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

crystalbells said:


> im having the same problem with mine nothing ive tried several ways even a regular oven at 425 for 10 minutes still nothing mine says sublimation ink i have t a sub paper and skinney tumblers still nothing


1. Make sure your tumblers are specifically made for dye sublimation. Not all are.

2. Make sure your ink is specifically due sublimation ink. What brand is it? Post a picture of the bottle.

3. Do you have a wrap for oven curing? It holds the transfer paper tight against the tumbler.

4. What other ways have you tried to sublimate?

5. Finally, make sure you are not using the same oven you cook in. It is not recommended.


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

DanielleBa said:


> I'm trying it on hi vis yellow 100% polyester jumper, ive tried many times and 2 different types of paper, definitely printing on the sticky side.
> I'm stumped
> Only thing I can think is maybe Its the ink.
> Tried the heat press on 300° and 360°
> I don't think I have a plain white tshirt to try on


Sublimation requires temps over 365F and the temp your press indicates is probably 10 degrees lower than it really is.


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

DanielleBa said:


> Ok so i couldn't get my photos onto my computer.. thats another story but heres my process
> 
> Put the sublimation inks into my brother printer
> Print logo from word onto my transfer paper (sticky side)
> ...


Did you clean out the old ink?


----------

